# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > Помощь >  Не удалось заблокировать таблицу "Sessions"

## uev60@mail.ru

*Вот такая проблема последние 2 недели
если кто то из пользователей уже в этой базе
то другой вынужден ждать (почти всегда)
алгоритм всегда разный - кто то может
войти а кто то нет
гугл не считает эту проблему проблемой
то есть просто все должны выйти из базы
и снова зайти (грубо)
есть решения или просто мысли ???
(проблема только в одной базе)*

----------

